# Kino.to is back!



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

*Kino.to ist zurück ,mit gleichem Inhalt, aber neuer Domain. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seit vergangenen Montag ist die Streaming Seite kino.to, die zuletzt von der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft in Dresden geschlossen wurde, wieder online. Die Webseite präsentiert sich mit dem gleichen Layout und dem gleichen content,aber mit neuer Domain. Die Webseitenbetreiber geben in einer Meldung auf der Hauptseite bekannt das sie trotz des Gerichtsverfahrens die Seite weiter betrieben wollen. 

Doch lest doch selber, was sie auf ihrer Hauptseite zu lesen geben.






> Hallo liebe Fans, Filmfreunde und GVU:
> Eure lieblings Online-Stream Webseite ist zurück als *KinoX.to*!
> 
> ​     Das legendäre Online-Stream-Portal Kino.to war eine der Lieblingsseiten  vieler deutscher und ausländischer Internetnutzer, die es satt hatten  viel Geld für überteuerte Kinovorstellungen und verspätete  Serien-DVD-Releases auszugeben.
> ...


Quelle: -entfernt-​​


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich halte da nichts von 

Spätestens Ende des Jahres sitzen die wirklich hinter Gittern!!


----------



## Heli-Homer (12. Juli 2011)

Das ist mal ne ansage!!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Tja die werden sehen was die davon haben. Bei einer solchen Kampfansage müssen die sich nicht wundern wenn die GVU und die Justiz sich da reinhängen um die ranzukommen. Ich verfolge diesen "Krieg" mit Spannung. Laut gerüchten von http://gulli.com haben teile von Anonimus ihr Finger da im Spiel.


----------



## Heli-Homer (12. Juli 2011)

Bin grade leider mit dem handy und kann deswegen kinox.to nicht ganz nutzen. Aber wie siehts den aus? Es wurden doch auch streaming-portale gesperrt die nicht zu kino.to selbst gehörten. Sind die auch wieder da?


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Tja die werden sehen was die davon haben. Bei einer solchen Kampfansage müssen die sich nicht wundern wenn die GVU und die Justiz sich da reinhängen um die ranzukommen. Ich verfolge diesen "Krieg" mit Spannung. Laut gerüchten von http://gulli.com haben teile von Anonimus ihr Finger da im Spiel.


 Sign! 
Ich finde das was da passiert auch sehr interessant!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das ganze ausgehen wird


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

Schaue eher mit nem flauen Gefühl darauf das solche Links öffentlich verbreitet werden, da es mmn ne Grauzone ist.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (12. Juli 2011)

Tja aber recht haben sie. Die einzigen die sich darüber aufregen sind diejenigen, die immer schön dumm für einen Kinofilm 10 Euro ausgeben. Natürlich ohne Popcorn und Cola die nochmal 10 Euro pro Person zu Buche schlagen.

Man verdeutlicht dem Staat somit einfach das das Internet wie Unkraut wächst. Wenn man Kunden haben möchte, dann sollte man auch etwas für sie tun. Den Spruch - Kunde ist König - gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und so lange das so ist, wird sich an der Situation auch nichts ändern.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Tja aber recht haben sie. Die einzigen die sich darüber aufregen sind diejenigen, die immer schön dumm für einen Kinofilm 10 Euro ausgeben. Natürlich ohne Popcorn und Cola die nochmal 10 Euro pro Person zu Buche schlagen.
> 
> Man verdeutlicht dem Staat somit einfach das das Internet wie Unkraut wächst. Wenn man Kunden haben möchte, dann sollte man auch etwas für sie tun. Den Spruch - Kunde ist König - gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und so lange das so ist, wird sich an der Situation auch nichts ändern.




Und wiso kosten diese ganzen Filme Geld ???

Damit werden sie finanziert! Wenn keiner mehr Geld dafür bezahlen würde, dann gäbe es auch keine Filme mehr!


----------



## iRaptor (12. Juli 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Tja aber recht haben sie. Die einzigen die sich darüber aufregen sind diejenigen, die immer schön dumm für einen Kinofilm 10 Euro ausgeben. Natürlich ohne Popcorn und Cola die nochmal 10 Euro pro Person zu Buche schlagen.
> 
> Man verdeutlicht dem Staat somit einfach das das Internet wie Unkraut wächst. Wenn man Kunden haben möchte, dann sollte man auch etwas für sie tun. Den Spruch - Kunde ist König - gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und so lange das so ist, wird sich an der Situation auch nichts ändern.


 
Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

> Bin grade leider mit dem handy und kann deswegen kinox.to nicht ganz  nutzen. Aber wie siehts den aus? Es wurden doch auch streaming-portale  gesperrt die nicht zu kino.to selbst gehörten. Sind die auch wieder da?



So weit ich das bei meinem Rundgang durch die Seite feststellen konnte sind einige aber nicht alle Hoster online. (Der Besuch war nur zu Recherchezwecken)



> Schaue eher mit nem flauen Gefühl darauf das solche Links öffentlich verbreitet werden, da es mmn ne Grauzone ist.



Laut den Regeln der User News wird eine Quelle gefordert, ich habe alle Information von der Originalseite, wenn es nicht gestattet ist solch eine Seite zu verlinken werde ich den link entfernen.



> Man verdeutlicht dem Staat somit einfach das das Internet wie Unkraut  wächst. Wenn man Kunden haben möchte, dann sollte man auch etwas für sie  tun. Den Spruch - Kunde ist König - gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und  so lange das so ist, wird sich an der Situation auch nichts ändern.



Ja da hast du Recht, ich denke Anonimus wird diese Seite verwenden um ihre Kriegskassen zufüllen


----------



## Verwalter (12. Juli 2011)

Die Beste News seit Wochen! Klasse!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Verwalter schrieb:


> Die Beste News seit Wochen! Klasse!


 Ich würde eher sagen die News die ich(obwohl ich sie verfasst habe) die bedänklichste ist.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wiso kosten diese ganzen Filme Geld ???
> 
> Damit werden sie finanziert! Wenn keiner mehr Geld dafür bezahlen würde, dann gäbe es auch keine Filme mehr!



Filmfinanzierung

Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, aber die meisten Kinofilme sind ihr Geld nicht wert. Wie oft gibt es von einem Film der einschlug wie eine Bombe nach kurzer Zeit plötzlich einen Teil 2 oder 3 usw? Es wird einfach produziert ohne sich mal Gedanken über den Inhalt zu machen. Mir fällt da spontan Saw ein. Da wird produziert, damit man noch einen schnellen Euro abgreifen kann so lange der Hype anhält. Aber gut, wenn du meinst du mußt mit deinem Geld die Filmindustrie unterstützen, niemand hält dich davon ab.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Filmfinanzierung
> 
> Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, aber die meisten Kinofilme sind ihr Geld nicht wert. Wie oft gibt es von einem Film der einschlug wie eine Bombe nach kurzer Zeit plötzlich einen Teil 2 oder 3 usw? Es wird einfach produziert ohne sich mal Gedanken über den Inhalt zu machen. Mir fällt da spontan Saw ein. Da wird produziert, damit man noch einen schnellen Euro abgreifen kann so lange der Hype anhält. Aber gut, wenn du meinst du mußt mit deinem Geld die Filmindustrie unterstützen, niemand hält dich davon ab.




Ihr werdet auch keine Filme mehr schauen können wenn keine mehr gedreht werden! Und da meine ich jetzt nicht nur Kinofilme!


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

Viele Leute wären z.B. dafür das es Filme von Anfang an auf DVD/Blu Ray gibt.
Es gibt nämlich genug Leute die einfach keinen Bock auf Kino haben, sich den Film aber gern ansehen würden ohne nen halbes Jahr warten zu müssen.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Für alle die der gulli Artickel interessiert hier noch mal der Artickel: gulli.com - news - view - Kino.to wird unverändert weitergeführt: KinoX.to neue Domain des Portals


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Viele Leute wären z.B. dafür das es Filme von Anfang an auf DVD/Blu Ray gibt.
> Es gibt nämlich genug Leute die einfach keinen Bock auf Kino haben, sich den Film aber gern ansehen würden ohne nen halbes Jahr warten zu müssen.


 
Also selbst wenn man nen super tollen Fernseher/ Beamer hat, finde ich kommt nicht das gleiche feeling auf wie im Kino.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2011)

Es gibt aber auch Leute die Probleme oder keine Lust auf viele Menschen, schlecht klimatisierte Räume, überall rascheln und handys sowie klebrige Fußböden haben.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2011)

Ja aber wenn ma das Kinofeeling net brauch?^^


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Klar gibt es die, ich wollte es nur anmerken. Ich persönlich liebe Heimkino, wir haben nen super geilen Beamer und ne Tolle Sourroundsound anlage das macht echt Spaß (die Filme müssen aber die entsprechende Qualli haben.) 

PS: Sorry wegen doppel Post


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich finde auch das ne sehr gute Qualität (FullHD) und 5.1 Sound zu nem richtigen Film gehört!!

Streams schau ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr da die Qualität einfach mies ist! Da bekommt man Augenkrebs 
Alles unter 720p finde ich nur noch mies und FullHD File zu streamen, da macht sich keiner den Aufwand!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Kommt darauf an mit was für einer Internetleitung man sich begnügen muss.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an mit was für einer Internetleitung man sich begnügen muss.




Ich finde einfach Bluray ist das beste was es gibt an Qualität!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Jo das ist es, aber die Preise naja da müsste man ja mal was ändern.


----------



## MonGoLo (12. Juli 2011)

> *Liebe GVU, Filmindustrie und Staat*: Denkt ihr wirklich ihr könnt uns stoppen nur weil ihr haufenweise Geld habt?
> Wie kann es sein, dass harmlose Webseitenbetreiber auf eine Stufe mit Mördern und Vergewaltigern gestellt werden?
> Merkt ihr überhaupt noch was in eurem Wahn? Für was finanzieren wir euch jeden Monat? Damit ihr uns verarscht?!
> 
> Und warum werden solche fanatischen Geldgeier-Organisationen unterstützt vom Staat und Politik?!


sagt mal seid ihr alle komplett bescheuert? wie kann man gegen die sein? besser hätt ichs nich ausdrücken können, un alle die das jetz immernoch als grauzone verdammen (scheißegal, dann is es eben so) sin entweder verwöhnte bonzenkinder, reiche studenten oder sonstwas für vollpfosten. da krieg ich so nen hass ey. genug geld im arsch un die welt grinst. kommt mal klar un denkt nach woraufs im leben ankommt


----------



## Do Berek (12. Juli 2011)

Ob Kino.to zurück ist oder nicht spielt kaum eine Rolle da es dutzende Alternativen gibt,das verlagert sich nur.Wie nach der Schliessung von Napster.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Könnte ich erfahren wen du mit dein so konstrucktiven Kritik meinst. Niemand sagt hier etwas gegen das was die machen, wir haben nur alle kritische Einstellung zu solchen Themen. Ich denke kein von uns kann jemals genug Geld haben. 
Ich binn mir sehr klar darüber was im Leben wichtig ist, meine Ausbildung (Studium) und meine Firma, also was soll das. Was haben wir deiner Meinung den gegen kinox.to gesagt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> sagt mal seid ihr alle komplett bescheuert? wie kann man gegen die sein? besser hätt ichs nich ausdrücken können, un alle die das jetz immernoch als grauzone verdammen (scheißegal, dann is es eben so) sin entweder verwöhnte bonzenkinder, reiche studenten oder sonstwas für vollpfosten. da krieg ich so nen hass ey. genug geld im arsch un die welt grinst. kommt mal klar un denkt nach woraufs im leben ankommt



Am besten du achtest mal auf deinen Ton !!

Das kann schnell mal hinten rum gehen 


Denkst nur Reiche, Bonzenkinder etc. kaufen sich Filme oder was ? Sowas macht man um die Branche zu finanzieren! Sei froh das es so Leute gibt sonst würdest du keine Filme mehr schauen können!
Solche Seiten können ruhig gespert werden! Ich denke auch das es nicht lange dauert und die Betreiber sitzen hinter Gittern! Und so soll es auch sein!

Filme schauen wollen aber keinen Beitrag dazu leisten! Man echt die Jugend heutzutage


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Am besten du achtest mal auf deinen Ton !!
> 
> Das kann schnell mal hinten rum gehen
> 
> ...


 

So schlimm sind aber nicht alle, es gibt halt welche die verstehen das Marktsystem nicht .


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> So schlimm sind aber nicht alle, es gibt halt welche die verstehen das Marktsystem nicht .




Ja das merk ich gerade! 

Nur bei solchen Leuten bekomm ich ein Hass ohne Ende! Wollen Filme schauen aber keinen Beitrag dazu leisten und wenns dann mal keine Filme mehr gibt wird sich aufgeregt 
Das gleiche gillt auch für Games etc.!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir einfach nur zustimmen, binn mal gespannt wie die GVU reagieren wird, ich meine die Betreiber haben einen sehr agressiven Text geschrieben und provozieren die GVU. Die werden schon sehen was die davon haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir einfach nur zustimmen, binn mal gespannt wie die GVU reagieren wird, ich meine die Betreiber haben einen sehr agressiven Text geschrieben und provozieren die GVU. Die werden schon sehen was die davon haben.



Ja so seh ich das auch!

Ich seh die Betreiber schon Weihnachten hinter Gittern feiern


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Ne ich denke so schnell sind die nicht, immerhin haben sie aus den Fehlern von Kino.to gelernt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Ne ich denke so schnell sind die nicht, immerhin haben sie aus den Fehlern von Kino.to gelernt.




Wenn die Grippo sieht das wieder Kino.to offen ist nur unter einem andren Namen dann geht das sicherlich schneller als man es verfolgen kann


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Juli 2011)

das ist alles mit der gvu gefakt... die gvu will somit an die ganzen unser kommen, die kino.** genutzt haben... ohne mich


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

nein das denke ich nicht dann würden die nicht den kompletten Inhalt wieder hochladen, damit würden die sich selber strafbar machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> das ist alles mit der gvu gefakt... die gvu will somit an die ganzen unser kommen, die kino.** genutzt haben... ohne mich




Das dachte ich mir am Anfang auch! Aber wiso sollten sie die ganzen Videos wieder auf die Server laden ? Wie user1900 schrieb machen sie sich dann strafbar!
Andererseits könnten sie auch eine Assnahme bekommen habe ! Hmm


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Die Seite ist zuerst in Undergroundforen aufgetaucht, außerdem wenn man die Seite mal ganuer verfolgt also auch die Networkconnections dan läuft das ganz wieder zu dem gleich Hoster wie bei Kino.to zurück. Ich denke mal das der hoster nicht mit der deutschen Justiz ins "Bett springt". Aber ich werde mal nen Freund drauf ansetzten wie das mit den Connections gauer aussieht. Ich selber kenne mich nur oberflächlich mit solchen sachen aus genug um so etwas wie hosting raus zu bekommen aber die zugriffe auf die server das könnte mein freund vllt. sogar auf legalem Wege heraus finden. 

Gut das ich mich nicht zu Recherche Zwecken dazu hinreisen habe lassen mir ein Stream anzuschauen


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Die Seite ist zuerst in Undergroundforen aufgetaucht, außerdem wenn man die Seite mal ganuer verfolgt also auch die Networkconnections dan läuft das ganz wieder zu dem gleich Hoster wie bei Kino.to zurück. Ich denke mal das der hoster nicht mit der deutschen Justiz ins "Bett springt". Aber ich werde mal nen Freund drauf ansetzten wie das mit den Connections gauer aussieht. Ich selber kenne mich nur oberflächlich mit solchen sachen aus genug um so etwas wie hosting raus zu bekommen aber die zugriffe auf die server das könnte mein freund vllt. sogar auf legalem Wege heraus finden.
> 
> Gut das ich mich nicht zu Recherche Zwecken dazu hinreisen habe lassen mir ein Stream anzuschauen




Aber interessieren würde mich das schon 


Ich schau mir da auch nichts an! War auf der Seite um zu schauen wie es da jetzt so aussieht!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

```
2  217.0.118.16 (217.0.118.16)  31.267 ms  30.913 ms  39.919 ms
 3  217.0.83.66 (217.0.83.66)  32.455 ms  31.374 ms  31.204 ms
 4  f-ea5-i.f.de.net.dtag.de (62.154.16.161)  36.332 ms  36.001 ms  36.129 ms
 5  194.25.211.214 (194.25.211.214)  38.242 ms  57.201 ms  38.005 ms
 6  xe-0-3-0-xcr1.fra.cw.net (195.2.9.241)  39.222 ms  39.427 ms  39.987 ms
 7  xe-11-3-0-xcr1.skt.cw.net (195.2.25.190)  74.901 ms  75.441 ms  74.933 ms
 8  beeline-gw2.skt.cw.net (166.63.220.66)  66.995 ms
    beeline-gw1.skt.cw.net (166.63.220.126)  66.279 ms
    beeline-gw2.skt.cw.net (166.63.220.66)  66.760 ms
 9  cat09.moscow.gldn.net (194.186.157.46)  134.872 ms  101.665 ms  132.485 ms
10  te1-1.maxwell.msk.wahome.ru (195.239.10.202)  82.015 ms  81.827 ms  81.210 ms
11  193.107.17.17 (193.107.17.17)  79.565 ms  78.380 ms  78.874 ms
```

So sieht das aus wenn ich mal trace wie mann sieht ist das nen russischer hoster, werde mich mal etwas tiefer mit den sachen beschäftigen aber für den Anfang finde ich das schon mal ganz ok.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> ```
> 2  217.0.118.16 (217.0.118.16)  31.267 ms  30.913 ms  39.919 ms
> 3  217.0.83.66 (217.0.83.66)  32.455 ms  31.374 ms  31.204 ms
> 4  f-ea5-i.f.de.net.dtag.de (62.154.16.161)  36.332 ms  36.001 ms  36.129 ms
> ...




Ömmm  WTF 


Sorry ich versteh darin überhaupt nichts


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Das sind die Server die mein Datenpacket ansteurert um zu kinox zu kommen der vorlezte Eintrag ist der des Hosting Servers, die Lezte Ip ist die Ip von kinox.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Das sind die Server die mein Datenpacket ansteurert um zu kinox zu kommen der vorlezte Eintrag ist der des Hosting Servers, die Lezte Ip ist die Ip von kinox.




Hmm okay!

I-wie kommt mir das sehr komisch rüber mit der ganzen Sache!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

In wie fern? ICh habe auch so meine Bedenken aber das die Seite von der GVU ist bezweifele ich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> In wie fern? ICh habe auch so meine Bedenken aber das die Seite von der GVU ist bezweifele ich.



Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher!

Einerseits kommts mir wirklich vor als währe die Seite von den Betreibern geöffnet worde, andererseits hab ich ein komisches Gefühl das doch die GVU dahinter steckt!
Aber wiso sollten die das machen ? Nur um aus Langeweile User zu erwischen die auf die Seite gehen !?

Das verfolge ich aber 100% alles mal mit die nächste Zeit!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Naja gehen wir mal in folgedem Szenario davon aus das die GVU die Seite geuppt hat dann Gewinnen die folgenden Vorteil. Die können dann einen Verbindungsnachweis fordern, damit könnten sie jeden Nutzer der Webseite verklagen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere liegt momentan die Abmahngebühr bei 1.600 Euro wenn die jetzt 100.000 erwischen ist das schon nen netten Bazen Geld egal ob für die GVU oder die Konzerne.


----------



## caty60 (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wiso kosten diese ganzen Filme Geld ???
> 
> Damit werden sie finanziert! Wenn keiner mehr Geld dafür bezahlen würde, dann gäbe es auch keine Filme mehr!


 
Das mag ja sein,aber DU bekommst für Deine Arbeit auch nur einmal Geld,die aber jedesmal,wenn der Film läuft,egal wo.Gagen von 10 Millionen für ein "STAR" müssen nicht sein,lächerlich!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

caty60 schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein,aber DU bekommst für Deine Arbeit auch nur einmal Geld,die aber jedesmal,wenn der Film läuft,egal wo.Gagen von 10 Millionen für ein "STAR" müssen nicht sein,lächerlich!


 
Müssen nicht aber, das sind numal die Gesetzte des Marktes. Je höher dei Nachfrage je Höher der Preis


----------



## Undtot (12. Juli 2011)

Einfach peinlich. Seite ist bald eh wieder dicht, die Leute gehen womöglich dafür in den Knast, sind somit Vorbestraft und in 20-30 jahren denken se "Oh war ich damals blöd". 
Jetzt ist es vielleicht super cool...


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Undtot schrieb:


> Einfach peinlich. Seite ist bald eh wieder dicht, die Leute gehen womöglich dafür in den Knast, sind somit Vorbestraft und in 20-30 jahren denken se "Oh war ich damals blöd".
> Jetzt ist es vielleicht super cool...


 
Hast du völlig Recht, aber was ist wenn das ganze getürckt ist nur um an die Benutzerdaten zu kommen?


----------



## Larsen (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Naja gehen wir mal in folgedem Szenario davon aus das die GVU die Seite geuppt hat dann Gewinnen die folgenden Vorteil. Die können dann einen Verbindungsnachweis fordern, damit könnten sie jeden Nutzer der Webseite verklagen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere liegt momentan die Abmahngebühr bei 1.600 Euro wenn die jetzt 100.000 erwischen ist das schon nen netten Bazen Geld egal ob für die GVU oder die Konzerne.



Die Polizei darf sich auch nicht an den Strassenrand stellen, dir Drogen verkaufen und Dich 5 Minuten später deswegen verhaften.
Nach deutschem Recht nicht zulässig für einen Straftatnachweis o.ä.
In den USA schon^^


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. Juli 2011)

Jaja, die Kino.to-Betreiber sind die Robin Hoods dieser Welt, die der pösen, pösen Filmindustrie in den Hintern tritt. 

Aber selbst Sportwagen fahren und illegal Millionen scheffeln...

Der Filmindustrie geht's ja auch soooooo gut. Sogar so gut, dass z.B. MGM pleite ist und es vorerst keinen neuen James Bond gibt.
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

ok so weit habe ich mich nicht mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt. Also gibt es kein Möglichkeit das z.B. die Betreiber einen Deal mit der Staatsanwaltschaft machen und die Nutzer einfach nur verkaufen.


----------



## Aufpassen (12. Juli 2011)

Larsen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizei darf sich auch nicht an den Strassenrand stellen, dir Drogen verkaufen und Dich 5 Minuten später deswegen verhaften.
> Nach deutschem Recht nicht zulässig für einen Straftatnachweis o.ä.
> In den USA schon^^



Seit neustem ist dies möglich.

Man kann illegal erworbene Daten vor Gericht verwenden.

Ich erinnere an den Fall mit den gekauften CD's von Steuerhinterzier.


----------



## Hadruhne (12. Juli 2011)

Tausend Dank für die Meldung!


----------



## Dolomedes (12. Juli 2011)

Ich schau solche Seiten eigentlich gar nicht ABER richtig so !

...ich bin dagegen XD^_^... da fällt mir son alter Ärtze Song ein xd


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Seit neustem ist dies möglich.
> 
> Man kann illegal erworbene Daten vor Gericht verwenden.
> 
> Ich erinnere an den Fall mit den gekauften CD's von Steuerhinterzier.


 


> Tausend Dank für die Meldung!



Nachdem man den Obrigen Post gelesen hat sollte man wissen das es möglicher Weise eine Falle ist. Aber naja jedem das sein.


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Jaja, die Kino.to-Betreiber sind die Robin Hoods dieser Welt, die der pösen, pösen Filmindustrie in den Hintern tritt.
> 
> Aber selbst Sportwagen fahren und illegal Millionen scheffeln...
> 
> ...



Was natürlich auch zu großen Teilen selbst verschuldet ist - sicherlich hat man tolle Filme produziert, aber muss man jedes Filmkonzept 100mal neu aufwärmen? Müssen die Filmstudios Abermillionen $ für neue 0815-Produktionen ausgeben, die außer nen bisschen 3D (woah -> geil) nichts zu bieten hat? Nein!

Da ist der Punkt - die Produktionen werden teurer, egal ob der Film erfolgreich wird oder nicht - die Kosten werden aber auf alle Leute umgelegt, ob sie nun einen teuren schönen oder einen günstigen schönen Film schauen -> ist das gerecht? Sicherlich nicht! 

Ich gehe selten/ gar nicht ins Kino, weil es mit der Atmosphäre von früher einfach nichts mehr zu tun hat. Leute erzählen, telefonieren, schmatzen, kleckern, ... und vor Beginn des Films wird man erstmal an der Kasse abgezockt... Da warte ich lieber bis die Filme, die ich wirklich sehen will auf DVD erscheinen oder im Fernsehen laufen - dafür zahle ich dann gerne Geld an die Filmstudios -> genau soviel, wie mir der Film auch wert ist!


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Was natürlich auch zu großen Teilen selbst verschuldet ist - sicherlich hat man tolle Filme produziert, aber muss man jedes Filmkonzept 100mal neu aufwärmen? Müssen die Filmstudios Abermillionen $ für neue 0815-Produktionen ausgeben, die außer nen bisschen 3D (woah -> geil) nichts zu bieten hat? Nein!
> 
> Da ist der Punkt - die Produktionen werden teurer, egal ob der Film erfolgreich wird oder nicht - die Kosten werden aber auf alle Leute umgelegt, ob sie nun einen teuren schönen oder einen günstigen schönen Film schauen -> ist das gerecht? Sicherlich nicht!
> 
> Ich gehe selten/ gar nicht ins Kino, weil es mit der Atmosphäre von früher einfach nichts mehr zu tun hat. Leute erzählen, telefonieren, schmatzen, kleckern, ... und vor Beginn des Films wird man erstmal an der Kasse abgezockt... Da warte ich lieber bis die Filme, die ich wirklich sehen will auf DVD erscheinen oder im Fernsehen laufen - dafür zahle ich dann gerne Geld an die Filmstudios -> genau soviel, wie mir der Film auch wert ist!


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch, habe mir auch alle mein Lieblingsserien schön bei Amazon gekauft. Muss mich nicht mit irgent einer miesen Streamquali abgeben kann alles in DVD Quali genießen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Da warte ich lieber bis die Filme, die ich wirklich sehen will auf DVD erscheinen oder im Fernsehen laufen - dafür zahle ich dann gerne Geld an die Filmstudios -> genau soviel, wie mir der Film auch wert ist!


 
Das ist ja auch ok...solange man geduldig bleibt und nicht doch schon "mal kurz" den Film auf Kino.to anschaut...


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn man Augenkrebs riskieren will. Nein mal ernsthaft, mann muss halt die Risiken und den Nutzen kalkulieren und  dann abschätzen was man tut.


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ok...solange man geduldig bleibt und nicht doch schon "mal kurz" den Film auf Kino.to anschaut...



Wozu? Es gibt Trailer, private Bewertungen und die iMDB -> zu 80% decken sich die Meinungen mit der meinen. Sollte dann doch mal ein Film unbedingt geschaut werden müssen, werde ich wohl mal den Kinogutschein nutzen, den ich voriges Jahr zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen habe, alles andere kann warten. (bei den derzeitigen Neuerscheinungen ist aber nichts dabei, was mich auch nur ansatzweise dazu verleiten würde meinen Gutschein zu opfern)

Sicherlich gibt es Leute die diese Streamingseiten nutzen - Schuld am Untergang vom Filmstudios oder Kinos sind diese paar Hanseln aber nicht. Zu hoch sind einfach die Produktionskosten, zu schlecht die Innovationen am Filmmarkt, teils zu simple umgesetzt die (wenigen guten) Filmideen, zu schlecht adaptiert die Romanvorlagen und dann kommen noch die hohen Preise für Eintrittskarten hinzu.

Geht eine "normal besetzte" Familie aus Mutter, Vater und 2 Kindern ins Kino und will sie den Kindern und etwas ermöglichen (Cola / Popcorn o.ä.) sind für 1 1/2 Stunden ruckzuck 50€ und mehr weg -> damit könnte die Familie sich 3-4 Tage ernähren...

Ich denke, dass sich die Situation nie ändern wird - die Filmindustrie klagt über schlechte Einkünfte, die Verbraucher über hohe Preise und keine der Parteien überdenkt das eigene Verhalten, sondern meckert über die andere Seite und letztenendes fahren beide so fort wie bisher und dennoch wird keine Gruppe "aussterben". Warum?

Es wird immer Leute geben, die ins Kino gehen und es wird immer Produktionsfirmen geben, die nicht der Gier verfallen, clever wirtschaften und gute, bezahlbare Filme produzieren.


----------



## Pravasi (12. Juli 2011)

Ist schon ein Ding:
Obwohl es die ganzen Kino.dingsda.Seiten gibt,ist die Filmindustrie deswegen nicht Pleite.
Da werden andere Zielgruppen bedient,ähnlich wie bei Raubkopien von Games oder Musik-der Verkauf läuft trotzdem noch.
Das Szenario mit dem da gedroht wird ist ja immer gleich der Untergang von allem...
tatsächlich geht es da wohl eher lediglich um etwas Gewinneinschränkung.
Was mich da so beeindruckt,ist dass da Strafen von 15 Jahren oder mehr! im Gespräch sind.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es da überführte! Kinderschänder,Vergewaltiger und Mörder,die mit wesentlich weniger zu rechnen haben.
Da frag ich mich wieder,wessen Intressen denn da vertreten werden. 
Das nicht ohne Einschränkungen Raubkopiert werden kann,ist schon klar.
Aber das die Politik und die Juztiz von den Lobbyisten der Industrie gesteuert werden,ist hier das wesentlich grössere Übel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde es ehlich gesagt schade dass es die Seite wieder gibt.

Natürlich ist es vergleichsweise sehr teuer ins Kino zu gehen, das ist aber keine Berechtigung zu sagen hey dann sehe ich mir die Filme illegal umsonst an.
Ich kann mir auch keinen Ferrari kaufen aber trotzdem käme ich nicht auf den Gedanken deswegen einen zu stehlen weil Ferraris meiner Meinung nach überteuert sind, oder?

Warum nur werden von den meisten Usern bei digitalen Medien ganz andere Maßstäbe angesetzt als bei anderen Verkaufsgütern?
Kaum einer würde im Laden stehlen weil er glaubt das Produkt ist zu teuer, bei Filmchen im Internet ist die Hemmschwelle aber aufgrund diverser fadenscheiniger Gründe wesentlich geringer.


Ich persönlich bin froh, dass solche Seiten für mich nie eine Alternative waren weil die Qualität so schlecht ist... da komm ich gar nicht erst in Versuchung


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. Juli 2011)

da bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die online bleiben.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ehlich gesagt schade dass es die Seite wieder gibt.
> 
> Natürlich ist es vergleichsweise sehr teuer ins Kino zu gehen, das ist aber keine Berechtigung zu sagen hey dann sehe ich mir die Filme illegal umsonst an.
> Ich kann mir auch keinen Ferrari kaufen aber trotzdem käme ich nicht auf den Gedanken deswegen einen zu stehlen weil Ferraris meiner Meinung nach überteuert sind, oder?
> ...



Leider sehen nicht alle Internetnutzer das so, und ich denke es gibt dafür auch einen sehr plausieblen Grund, im Internet fühlt man sich nicht so beobachtet wir im Laden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Leider sehen nicht alle Internetnutzer das so, und ich denke es gibt dafür auch einen sehr plausieblen Grund, im Internet fühlt man sich nicht so beobachtet wir im Laden.



Das ist einer der erwähnten fadenscheinigen Gründe


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Juli 2011)

Also so ganz ok finde ich das jetzt auch nicht von denen.
Wofür ich bin ist die Senkung der Kinopreise und eventuell auch ein paralleles Erscheinen der Filme eventuell per Netzstream (glaube youtube arbeitet da dran) oder eben direkt auf Bluray/DVD damit sich gleich zu Beginn jeder aussuchen kann wie der den Film am Liebsten sehen würde.

Was ich nicht ok finde sind Seiten auf denen ich Filme kostenlos sehen kann oder Spiele umsonst lade etc.
Ich finde es sogar eine Frechheit wie manche sich das Recht rausnehmen die Sachen gratis zu beziehen nur weil sie das Geld dafür nicht aufbringen können oder wollen. Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann dann muss ich da drauf eben verzichten, so einfach ist das. Viele von denen die immer jammern würden auch kein Geld dafür ausgeben wenn die Sachen 50% billiger wären, einfach aus dem Grund weil sie es ja sowieso für Lau bekommen können.

Die Ausnahmen zeigen bspw. die Steam-Deals.
Würde man Games so frühzeitig zu -50% etc anbieten würden auch die Verkaufszahlen eine andere Sprache sprechen. Sieht man ja wie gut die Sales angenommen werden 

Aber sich Filme (egal welche) gratis anzusehen und sich dann darüber aufzuregen weil die Seite abgedreht wird oder die Betreiber verknackt werden finde ich ziemlich daneben. Schließlich kosten die auch etwas in der Produktion und fallen nicht fix fertig vom Himmel...und dann auch noch immer so tun als wäre man darauf angewiesen oder man würde irgendwie dazu genötigt werden  Sorry  Sowas geht ja mal gar nicht.

Wenn jeder so denken würde wie manche Downloader/Kinostreamgugger würde es wie schon gesagt wurde irgendwann keine hochwertigen Spiele, Filme & co mehr geben die man illegal beziehen könnte... und dann möchte ich mal sehen wem ihr die Schuld zuschiebt  Klar will man nicht für jeden Rotz Geld bezahlen, es zwingt einen aber auch niemand jeden Rotz zu kaufen oder anzusehen... 

Gerade in Zeiten des Internet wo man sich überall über alles und jeden informieren kann ist es überhaupt kein Problem mehr sich vorab zu erkundigen um nicht die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Ne echt sowas ärgert mich.

Bis denne...


----------



## utakata (12. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ehlich gesagt schade dass es die Seite wieder gibt.
> 
> Natürlich ist es vergleichsweise sehr teuer ins Kino zu gehen, das ist aber keine Berechtigung zu sagen hey dann sehe ich mir die Filme illegal umsonst an.
> Ich kann mir auch keinen Ferrari kaufen aber trotzdem käme ich nicht auf den Gedanken deswegen einen zu stehlen weil Ferraris meiner Meinung nach überteuert sind, oder?
> ...



Zum Zitat:
 Aber scheinbar hast dus auch in betracht gezogen, filme auf kino.to zu schauen 

Sonstiges:
Ich gehe relativ häufig ins Kino, weil ich auch den Sound usw sehr mag. Aber ich muss schon sagen, die Ticketpreise sind schon extrem krass. Ich finde die Kosten für so 0815 Filme (wie es die meisten sind) einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich bin aber gerne bereit einen angemessen Betrag für einen guten Film mit gutem Sound zu zahlen.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich denke es wird keine Annäherung zwischen beiden Partein geben, deshalb werde ich mich einfach auf keine der beiden Seiten schlagen. Mit Partein meine ich auf der einen Seite die Filmindustrie und die Kinobesucher.


----------



## Tolive (12. Juli 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Ding:
> Obwohl es die ganzen Kino.dingsda.Seiten gibt,ist die Filmindustrie deswegen nicht Pleite.
> Da werden andere Zielgruppen bedient,ähnlich wie bei Raubkopien von Games oder Musik-der Verkauf läuft trotzdem noch.
> Das Szenario mit dem da gedroht wird ist ja immer gleich der Untergang von allem...
> ...


 Ne das siehst du falsch. Auch wenn die Film Industrie nicht gleich Pleite geht heißt es nicht dass niemand darunter zu leiden hat. Allein MGM hat in den vergangenen Jahren viele Mitarbeiter entlassen müssen, diese haben jetzt kein gesichertes Einkommen mehr können ggf. nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren etc.. Viele haben vieleicht auch ihr Zuhause verloren. Aber auch für Neulinge ist es viel schwerer geworden. Denn dadurch dass Filme weniger einspielen zahlt man Neulingen auch erst mal weniger Geld. Weshalb viele auch keine Chance mehr bei der Filmindustrie haben.

  Denn wie überall werden Probleme möglichst weitergereicht und so haben zunächst nur die Angestellten zu leiden. 

  Zudem versuchen die großen Filmstudios sich auch auf andere Geschäftsfelder zu festigen damit der Gewinn nicht zu klein wird. So z.B. WB mit WB Games. Zuletzt haben wir das Problem das im TV durch die sinkenden Einschaltquoten immer mehr Mist läuft was zwar nicht nur an Kino.to sondern auch an der immer größer werdenden Konkurrenz liegt. Aber so entgehen und viele gute Produktionen die mangels Finanzierung eingestellt wurden.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Tja aber wie kann es dann sein das ihr (scheint ja so das du zu dieser Brache gehörst) "euren Stars" solch hohe Gagen zahlt(frage habe ich eigentlich schon mal beantwortet mit meiner Logik aber mich würde gerne interessiern wie ihr das begründet)?


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn man nen super tollen Fernseher/ Beamer hat, finde ich kommt nicht das gleiche feeling auf wie im Kino.


 Oh doch, das richtige Soundsystem vorrausgesetzt und das bekommt man nun nicht mal eben für 200-300€.  Mein Soundsystem wird zum Schluss um die 2700€ gekostet haben. (Nubert Lautsprecher)

Für meinen Teil sehe ich es nicht mehr ein ins Kino zu gehen, weil ich dort eh nur deutsche Synchros ansehen kann. Die wenigen OV Vorstellungen sind es nicht wert.


----------



## utakata (12. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja so seh ich das auch!
> 
> Ich seh die Betreiber schon Weihnachten hinter Gittern feiern


 
Aber schlussendlich macht dies doch kein Unterschied..

Ob die Betreiber von Kino.dingens jetzt hinter Gitter sitzen oder ned..
Oder ob die Seite jetzt On- oder Offline ist.. 

Wer Filme online schauen will, wird dies auch machen, auch wenn die Seite offline ist. Es gibt "leider" genug Alternetiven.

Schlussendlich wird sich durch dieses ganze Zeug rein gar nichts ändern..


**Aber finde die Diskusion hier echt spannend**


----------



## sipsap (12. Juli 2011)

Tolive schrieb:


> Ne das siehst du falsch. Auch wenn die Film Industrie nicht gleich Pleite geht heißt es nicht dass niemand darunter zu leiden hat. Allein MGM hat in den vergangenen Jahren viele Mitarbeiter entlassen müssen, diese haben jetzt kein gesichertes Einkommen mehr können ggf. nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren etc.. Viele haben vieleicht auch ihr Zuhause verloren. Aber auch für Neulinge ist es viel schwerer geworden. Denn dadurch dass Filme weniger einspielen zahlt man Neulingen auch erst mal weniger Geld. Weshalb viele auch keine Chance mehr bei der Filmindustrie haben.
> 
> Denn wie überall werden Probleme möglichst weitergereicht und so haben zunächst nur die Angestellten zu leiden.
> 
> Zudem versuchen die großen Filmstudios sich auch auf andere Geschäftsfelder zu festigen damit der Gewinn nicht zu klein wird. So z.B. WB mit WB Games. Zuletzt haben wir das Problem das im TV durch die sinkenden Einschaltquoten immer mehr Mist läuft was zwar nicht nur an Kino.to sondern auch an der immer größer werdenden Konkurrenz liegt. Aber so entgehen und viele gute Produktionen die mangels Finanzierung eingestellt wurden.


 
na so ein quark  was haben denn sinkende einnahmen damit zu tun, dass mehr mist als gute sachen produziert werden?! für ne gute idee brauch man nicht viel geld.

und wenn es nur zum umdenken der filmindustrie dadurch kommt, dass viel firmen pleite gehen, dann begrüße ich das. um einen guten film zu produzieren muss nicht mehr als 25 millionen kosten. qualität ist nicht gleich anzahl der effekte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

utakata schrieb:


> Zum Zitat:
> Aber scheinbar hast dus auch in betracht gezogen, filme auf kino.to zu schauen


 
Sagen wir so, ich hab mir die Seite natürlich angesehen, es beschränkte sich aber auf 5 Minuten weil die Videoqualität für meine Begriffe dermaßen schlecht ist dass ich mich wirklich wundere warum die Seite so nen Erfolg hatte... die User scheinen wirklich kein Qualitätsbewusstsein mehr zu haben


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2011)

Also manche User schlafen wohl nicht, nein sie chatten.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...die User scheinen wirklich kein Qualitätsbewusstsein mehr zu haben


 
Das ist die neue Geiz-ist-Geil Generation. Wenn man Bild/Ton-Qualität und Geld mit einander vergleicht, ist Geld das größere Übel.
Ich finde es auch immer amüssant, mit welchen Begründungen hier solche Seiten heutzutage gerechtfertigt werden. Alles ist teuer, die Regierung ist Schuld, überhaupt alle anderen sind Schuld, und daher NIMMT man sich das Recht auf solche Inhalte zuzugreifen.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

> Das ist die neue Geiz-ist-Geil Generation. Wenn man Bild/Ton-Qualität  und Geld mit einander vergleicht, ist Geld das größere Übel.


Sag ich auch immer weider. Die Leute kaufen sich alle den biligen Logitech/Teufel/Edifier Schrott als Soundsystem, wollen aber Kinoathmosphäre. Dafür muss man ganz andere Summen aufwenden. Unter 1500-2000e geht da meiner Meinung nicht. 

Und diese Summe ist dann erst der Einstieg in ordentliches 5.1.


----------



## mikee (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nur einmal kurz einen Film auf Kino.to begonnen zuschauen.
Der Film war mir dann doch zuschade, um ihn in dieser schlechten Qualität zuschauen.
Daher, sie hätten Kino.to nicht bekämpfen müssen, ist keine Konkurenz.
HD ist bei mir pflicht, ansonsten wartet man lieber.
HD4K wäre endlich eine Erlösung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Bis zu nem gewissen Punkt kann ich das ja auch fast noch verstehen. Wenn Leute sich ihre 1200MB DivX Dateien reinziehen krieg ich persönlich zwar schon Augenkrebs aber mein Gott jeder wie er will, für viele ist das ja ausreichend.
Wenn ich aber dann Videostreams (egal welchen Inhaltes) sehe die keine Ahnung noch 450kbit an Bitrate haben und Köpfe der Schauspieler sich quasi nur noch durch die Frabe des Artefaktes unterscheiden frage ich mich wo der Sinn darin liegt.
Das aber nur nebenbei zur Geiz ist Geil Mentalität^^


----------



## r|sen_ (12. Juli 2011)

Über Kino.to hab ich noch nie nen Film gesehen, darauf hab ich mal gar keinen Bock, geht hinten & vorne nicht, dauert ewig lange und die Quali ist oft unter aller Sau... 

Dann warte ich halt noch bis es a) ne gute Quali gibt und guck den Film dann oder b) [in den meisten Fällen, wenn ich mir viel vom Film verspreche] gehe ich ins Kino... 

Für die ganz geizigen (& nichtshaber): Es gibt im Moment bei Aral ne Aktion, für 10l Sprit gibts einen Punkt, für 12 Punkte & 2,99 EUR Zuzahlung nen Kinogutschein für Film, Kino & Platz nach Wahl...


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

Kino stinkt einfach, weil es nicht flexibel genug ist. Da warte ich lieber, bis ich den Film als mkv BR Rip oder besser noch gekauft als BR bekomme. Trotzdem würde ich niemals so eine Streamingseie benutzen, da ich mittlerweiel schon bei normalen DVDS Augenkrebs bekomme.


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe zwar keinen Grund warum diese Platform wieder vom Netz genommen werden soll, aber ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis die nächste Razzia vollzogen wird.

Ich werde heute Abend mal Nachrichten auf einem bekannten Privaten Fernsehsender schauen mal sehen was die Medien wieder darüber schnösseln.


----------



## PCuner (12. Juli 2011)

My live for the freedom !


----------



## utakata (12. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir so, ich hab mir die Seite natürlich angesehen, es beschränkte sich aber auf 5 Minuten weil die Videoqualität für meine Begriffe dermaßen schlecht ist dass ich mich wirklich wundere warum die Seite so nen Erfolg hatte... die User scheinen wirklich kein Qualitätsbewusstsein mehr zu haben


 
Ja, da stimme ich dir voll & ganz zu.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ist doch ob die Seite wirklich von denn gleichen Betreibern ist, oder von Trittbrettfahrern?




> Für die ganz geizigen (& nichtshaber): Es gibt im Moment bei Aral ne Aktion, für 10l Sprit gibts einen Punkt, für 12 Punkte & 2,99 EUR Zuzahlung nen Kinogutschein für Film, Kino & Platz nach Wahl...



die Aktion ist fürn popo man muss  120L (~186€ ) Tanken und dann noch 2,99€ zuzahlen, für 190€ gehe ich bei mir 47 mal ins Kino (Kinotag)


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2011)

Passt scho die machen das richtig. 
Die Staatsanwaltpenner sollten eher gegen diese ganzen Idioten vorgehen die über Spamemails Kunden abzocken. Deren Webseite sollten die sofort schließen, aber nö da ist ja kein milliardenschwerer Betrieb der das will nur die einfachen Steuerzahler die reihenweiße darauf reinfallen.
Und zu dem Angstgemache von den Idioten. Die Leute die den stream anschauen sind auch drann das klappt nicht. 
Dann müsste jeder der nur ein PC besitzt und darauf mal ein Film DVD abspielt in knast kommen da die Graka auch ne Raubkopie macht bevor es auf dem Bildschirm auftaucht.
Wenn ne Musikcd abgespielt wird durchlkäufts auch den Ram also auch Raubkopie.
Das ist genau das was sie hier sagen wegen auf Ram gespeichert und darum Raubkopie.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch ob die Seite wirklich von denn gleichen Betreibern ist, oder von Trittbrettfahrern?


 
Da steckt eine Behörde dahinter. Jetzt wird protokolliert, wer auf solche Seiten geht. Irgend wann schnappt die Falle zu.


----------



## Medcha (12. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bis zu nem gewissen Punkt kann ich das ja auch fast noch verstehen. Wenn Leute sich ihre 1200MB DivX Dateien reinziehen krieg ich persönlich zwar schon Augenkrebs aber mein Gott jeder wie er will, für viele ist das ja ausreichend.
> Wenn ich aber dann Videostreams (egal welchen Inhaltes) sehe die keine Ahnung noch 450kbit an Bitrate haben und Köpfe der Schauspieler sich quasi nur noch durch die Frabe des Artefaktes unterscheiden frage ich mich wo der Sinn darin liegt.
> Das aber nur nebenbei zur Geiz ist Geil Mentalität^^


 Happy Verallgemeining!

Ein wenig über deinen Tellerrand kannst du doch schauen, oder nicht. aber du bist ja nicht der einzige hier, der das so undifferenziert sieht. Die Qualität des Bildes ist doch nicht für jeden einen Grund eine Grundsatzentscheidung zu treffen, ob man es guckt oder nicht. Dann kann man auch keine gekauften DVD mit alten Filmen aufm großen Fernseher mehr gucken. Monty Python - good bye. Da solltest du/ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken. 

Ich bin selbt gelernter Bild- und Tontechniker und damals mit 22-23 Jahren(in der Ausbildung) war alles Mist, was nicht über symmetrische Signalführung (Audio) lief. Beim Bild das Gleiche in grün. Das war natürlich völliger Mumpitz von mir und des unreifen Alters entsprechend. MP3 geht wunderbar für viele Dinge - FBAS für Video ging auch. Wenn ich allerdings Jazz hören möchte, reicht das eben nicht mehr aus. ALLE digitalen Medien sind aufgrund ihrer Kompressionsverfahrung Mist - ALLE! Das gilt für Audio und Video. Unsere DVD-Sammlung "unsere Erde" oder so wäre nie im Netz zu gucken, das wäre echt Quatsch, aber Serien gehen wunderbar. Klar, irgendwann ist die Qualtität zu schlecht, aber ein wenig Differenzierung wäre der Sache sicher angemessen.

Und wenn ich höre, dass Leute 2700 Euro für ne Anlage ausgeben(ich hab 2 Jahre professionelle Lautsprecheranlagen geplant und verkauft), dann ist ja klar, dass man ein Qualitätsproblem nach "unten" bekommt. Wenn ich mirn Formel 1 Wagen kaufen würden, wären doch unsere Straßen auch viel zu schlecht. Das muss schon passen... Oder 40" Fernseher und kein HD-Signal. 

Also, lieber Alkman, mit Saturn hat das bei etwas plietscheren Leuten nun nix zu tun. Siehst du jetzt auch, oder?

Und zur Filmindustrie muss man nichts mehr sagen.

@Blizzard
Da freust du dich, ne. Ich kann nicht mehr - der spießige Nachbar, lebt wieder.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2011)

@Blizzard23 hehe zutrauen würde ich es dehnen.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

> Und wenn ich höre, dass Leute 2700 Euro für ne Anlage ausgeben(ich hab 2  Jahre professionelle Lautsprecheranlagen geplant und verkauft),


Mittlerweile bin ich so weit, daß ich kein Problem damit habe, soviel für ein Pärchen Standlautsprecher zu investieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2011)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> sagt mal seid ihr alle komplett bescheuert? wie kann man gegen die sein? besser hätt ichs nich ausdrücken können, un alle die das jetz immernoch als grauzone verdammen (scheißegal, dann is es eben so) sin entweder verwöhnte bonzenkinder, reiche studenten oder sonstwas für vollpfosten. da krieg ich so nen hass ey. genug geld im arsch un die welt grinst. kommt mal klar un denkt nach woraufs im leben ankommt



Jeden der nicht deiner Meinung ist als *bescheuert* zu titulieren ist schon ein starkes Stück, auch sind wir ( mich eingeschlossen ) bestimmt keine Bonzen oder Vollpfosten oder irgendjemand mit dem goldenen Löffel. Eine passende Titulierung für dich erspare ich mir mal lieber. Sicherlich braucht keiner den Wasserkopf der GVU. Aber wer will denn für lau arbeiten, dann gibt es bald keine Filme usw mehr oder man muss sich jede Menge an Werbung antun. Ich finde es trotzdem schon recht dreist das die sich erneut zurück wagen. Die sind ja nicht Robin Hood und so selbstlos, die machen durch Werbung etc. doch auch richtig Kasse. Diese Seiten schaden mehr als wie sie nutzen haben, und es wird wohl langsam Zeit das das man die Gesetzeslage schnellstens anpasst


----------



## bulldozer (12. Juli 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Tja aber recht haben sie. Die einzigen die sich darüber aufregen sind diejenigen, die immer schön dumm für einen Kinofilm 10 Euro ausgeben. Natürlich ohne Popcorn und Cola die nochmal 10 Euro pro Person zu Buche schlagen.


 


MonGoLo schrieb:


> sagt mal seid ihr alle komplett bescheuert? wie kann man gegen die sein? besser hätt ichs nich ausdrücken können, un alle die das jetz immernoch als grauzone verdammen (scheißegal, dann is es eben so) sin entweder verwöhnte bonzenkinder, reiche studenten oder sonstwas für vollpfosten. da krieg ich so nen hass ey. genug geld im arsch un die welt grinst. kommt mal klar un denkt nach woraufs im leben ankommt


 
Bei sollchen Kommentaren kann ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln..

Am besten für nichts bezahlen und alles illegal beschaffen was?
So eine Einstellung reizt mich ja schon aber dann noch die Leute die sich rechtlich korrekt verhalten und die Filme legal beschaffen als 'dumm' oder 'vollpfosten' zu bezeichnen.. unglaublich.

Würde jeder so denken wie ihr gäbe es schon bald keine Filme mehr.. also seid lieber froh, ihr seit auf die ganzen 'dummen' und 'Vollpfosten' angewiesen.


----------



## MonGoLo (12. Juli 2011)

studium un firma zählt... alles klar... DAS macht die menschheit so beschissen. einfach nur traurig... :-/
btw ich nutz kino.to nich. un mir kommt mein frühstück hoch wenn ich die ausgüsse von manchen bonzensäcken hier so lese.... :-x


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

> un mir kommt mein frühstück hoch wenn ich die ausgüsse von manchen bonzensäcken hier so lese.... :-x


Bonzensäcke? Hast du dir schon einmal überlegt, daß sich einige ihre Anschaffungen an anderer Stelle absparen müssen? Z.b. bin ich in 10 Jahren im Urlaub noch nie weiter weg gefahren. Höchstens mal Verwandschaft besuchen.

€: Ich sehe gerade Leipzig... wahrscheinlich bist du noch einen der roten Socken, die den Zusammenbruch des "real existierenden", sozialistischen Regimes verschlafen haben.


----------



## bulldozer (12. Juli 2011)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> studium un firma zählt... alles klar... DAS macht die menschheit so beschissen. einfach nur traurig... :-/
> btw ich nutz kino.to nich. un mir kommt mein frühstück hoch wenn ich die ausgüsse von manchen bonzensäcken hier so lese.... :-x


 
Und noch so ein Kommentar.. Leute mit Lebensperspektiven machen die Menschheit beschissen?
Lieber Hartz-4 Empfänger werden und nichts tun, stimmts? So wie du dich anhörst könnte es sein, dass du das wirklich anstrebst.

Außerdem muss man kein 'Bonzensack' sein um ins Kino zu gehen oder sich Filme zu kaufen lol...


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juli 2011)

Zur Info.

Den Link zur Quelle habe ich entfernt. Ich weiß - Google kann jeder bedienen. Hat ausschließlich rechtliche Gründe und Auswirkungen, keine tatsächlichen.

@mongolo

Du achtest jetzt wieder auf deine Ausdrucksweise.

*B2T*


----------



## w00tification (12. Juli 2011)

Krass, damit hätte ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet. Ich hab echt gedacht, dass es das war, wo doch die ganze Rechtslage unklar war etc. pp. Unglaublich ^^


----------



## sfc (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das Statement lese, bekomme ich das eiskalte Kotzen. Wie kann man nur so einen larmoyanten Dreck dahin klatschen? Der böse, böse Staat. Die kriminellen Unternehmen. Die scheiß Publisher. Wie können die es auch nur wagen, ihre Filme nicht zu verschenken oder DVDs zu spät zu veröffentlichen. Ich bin betroffen und traurig ... Die Grammatik sagt alles. 

Die einzigen Kriminellen sind die Betreiber von Kino.to. Ich ich freue mich schon, die Penner im Knast schmoren zu sehen. Gerieren sich als neuartiger Robin Hood und haben durch ihren Raub selbst mehrere Millionen einkassiert. 

Einige Kommentare hier sind auch unter aller Kanone. Alle sollen gefälligst umsonst arbeiten? Nur zu, dann macht es selber auch für lau. Achso, ihr habt noch nie im Leben was getan? Sozialismus ist ja so süß, wenn man vom Staat oder Mutti lebt.


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zur Info.
> 
> Den Link zur Quelle habe ich entfernt. Ich weiß - Google kann jeder bedienen. Hat ausschließlich rechtliche Gründe und Auswirkungen, keine tatsächlichen.
> 
> ...


 
Nach dem mir das schon gesagt wurde habe ich es angeboten und keine Reaktion bekommen, danke das du das übernommen hast. War mir nicht sicher ob ich es verlinken durfte oder nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2011)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> studium un firma zählt... alles klar... DAS macht die menschheit so beschissen. einfach nur traurig... :-/
> btw ich nutz kino.to nich. un mir kommt mein frühstück hoch wenn ich die ausgüsse von manchen bonzensäcken hier so lese.... :-x



Vielleicht möchtest du ja welche beim Namen nennen? Ich setze halt für meine Hobbies einfach Prioritäten. Ins Kino gehe ich eher selten, sowie Kneipe und Essen gehen müssen nicht sein. Ansonsten halt mal eine Sonderschicht oder sonstwas. Ich kaufe auch viele Filme aus der Videothek, da erstens billiger und zweitens Uncut. Wer Luxus will muß halt dafür Opfer bringen, Schlaraffia ist ja leider nur ein Märchen.


----------



## Herb_G (12. Juli 2011)

Ob diese Seite existiert oder nicht ist mir persönlich herzlich egal. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass einige Leute hier eine Tatsache und ihre Konsequenzen übersehen. Der Grund warum es übersehen wird ist oft beschränkter Horizont, wenn man die Qualität der Posts und den darin abgeleiteten Rechtsanspruch auf Kostenfreiheit durchliest.
  Tatsache ist: Recht auf geistiges Eigentum. Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann oder will – und das will ist glaub ich ohnehin immer noch bei der Mehrheit der Fall, muss ich entweder Konsumverzicht üben, oder sorgfältig den Nutzen abwägen. Da sind einige Leute aber sehr verwöhnt. Jedes Spiel muss gezockt, jeder Film muss gesehen sein. Sonst kann ich auf dem Pausenhof schließlich nicht mitreden – also eigentlich sogar Diskriminierung und eine Einschränkung der Informationsfreiheit. Das Internet ist eine noch freie und sehr dankbare Plattform. Und deswegen wird sich frei und so offensichtlich bedient, dass man es gar nicht mehr ignorieren kann. Noch nicht mal der Anstand oder Verstand, es zu kaschieren – nein die Besten und Intelligentesten schreiben es auch noch öffentlich in Foren und leiten schön oder grottenschlecht begründet ihr imaginäres Recht darauf ab. Wenn Hacker eine Seite lahmlegen wird gejohlt und „toll toll“ geschrien. Ob die Gründe des Hacks immer so astrein sind, bleibt dabei auf der Strecke, aber bei one big family ist das ja schließlich auch nicht erforderlich.
  Aus diesen Gründen wird meiner Meinung nach die Internetfreiheit nicht mehr ewig währen. Denn Leute und Institutionen, denen die Freiheit auch ohne den wirtschaftlichen Schaden schon ein Dorn im Auge war, bekommen so die Rechtfertigung für eine totale Kontrolle in den Schoß geschoben.

  Das in dieser Gesellschaft einiges nicht rund läuft stimmt. Das Einige sich alles und immer mehr gar nichts leisten können und eine Willkür und Straffreiheit des großen Geldes besteht auch. Wenn sich etwas ändern soll, dann erfordert das nicht das teilweise Umgehen durch eine illegale Tätigkeit sondern das Beseitigen der Ursache. 
  Vielleicht mal die Schrift „Empört Euch“ lesen – und keiner kann mir erzählen, dass 3,99 zu teuer ist.


----------



## Vicblau (12. Juli 2011)

Deutsche Steuergelder finanzieren Hollywood Produktionen.
DER SPIEGEL*42/2001 - Hollywood statt Babelsberg
http://www.politik.de/forum/internet/52957-deutschland.html


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Juli 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man kein 'Bonzensack' sein um ins Kino zu gehen oder sich Filme zu kaufen lol...


 
ich war letztens mit meiner besseren hälfte im kino, haben uns transformers 3 angeschaut...Die Karten haben 12,50 das Stück gekostet, Popcorn  usw. nochmal 10,50 €

Du willst mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen, das DAS nicht teuer ist?? Zu DM Zeiten hab ich 9 Mark für ne Karte bezahlt und das fand ich schon teuer...

Das ist schon fast unverschämt.

Es muss langsam endlich mal nen Online- Bezahl-Portal für Kinofilme erschaffen werden, oder haben die Publisher angst, das der Kopierschutz geknackt wird und wir BluRays zum Kinostart haben?

btt: Es ist tatsächich mittlerweile erlaubt, Straftaten zu begehen, um die Leute zu kriegen.
das die GVU dahintersteckt kann echt gut sein!

Die wollen ein Exempel statuieren ( schreibt man das so?)


----------



## Ahab (12. Juli 2011)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> sagt mal seid ihr alle komplett bescheuert? wie kann man gegen die sein? besser hätt ichs nich ausdrücken können, un alle die das jetz immernoch als grauzone verdammen (scheißegal, dann is es eben so) sin entweder verwöhnte bonzenkinder, reiche studenten oder sonstwas für vollpfosten. da krieg ich so nen hass ey. genug geld im arsch un die welt grinst. kommt mal klar un denkt nach woraufs im leben ankommt


 
Werd mal lieber erwachsen auweia...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2011)

Sicherlich mag es mittlerweile teuer sein das Kino zu besuchen, nur kostet Tempel und die Hausgeister eben mittlerweile eine Stange Geld wie auch die ganzen Nebenkosten die mit daran hängen. Dafür gibt es halt die Riesenleinwand und den Sound sowie vielleicht noch die Lautstärke, all dieses wird wohl kaum jemand @ Home haben und auch so nutzen können. Es sind ja halt auch keine Videokabinen wie beim Sexshop um die Ecke wo man sich den Kaviar... . Mir persönlich wäre auch lieber die neusten Filme gleich beim Start im eigenen Kämmerlein zu sehen. Trotzdem entziehen solche Seiten den Schaffenden den gerechten Lohn ( muss jede rmit sich selbst abmachen was gerecht wäre ), und sind alleine schon aus dieser Sicht eben Kriminell


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

PCGH hat auch noch einen eigenen Artickel geschrieben, wenn das interessiert der kann ja mal auf der Main schaun und sich alles noch nen bissel genauer durchlesen.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> ich war letztens mit meiner besseren hälfte im kino, haben uns transformers 3 angeschaut...Die Karten haben 12,50 das Stück gekostet, Popcorn usw. nochmal 10,50 €
> 
> Du willst mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen, das DAS nicht teuer ist?? Zu DM Zeiten hab ich 9 Mark für ne Karte bezahlt und das fand ich schon teuer...
> 
> Das ist schon fast unverschämt.


 
Niemand zwingt dich ins Kino zu gehen. 
Ein Ferrari ist auch schweineteuer. Aber wenn du ihn haben willst, musst du dafür zahlen. Selbiges Prinzip gilt bei den Kinofilmen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Juli 2011)

Ist doch cool


----------



## Vicblau (12. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich ins Kino zu gehen.
> Ein  Ferrari ist auch schweineteuer. Aber wenn du ihn haben willst, musst du  dafür zahlen. Selbiges Prinzip gilt bei den Kinofilmen.



der steuerzahler zahlt aber nicht mit bei der produktion des ferraris....


----------



## user1900 (12. Juli 2011)

Wie kommst du denn auf den Steuerzahler bei einem Film.


----------



## Vicblau (12. Juli 2011)

scroll hoch und lies die quellen..
is ja auch nicht neu... wundert mich das dies noch niemand hier hervorgebracht hat...


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

Weil jeder Mensch der in ein Kino geht Steuern zahlt in irgend einer Form! Er hätte auch Otto-Normal-Verbraucher schreiben können.


----------



## Lexx (12. Juli 2011)

abgesehen davon ist der technische vorführ-aufwand heute beachtlich höher
als noch zu d-mark- oder schilling-zeiten.

ganz zu schweigen von den lizenzzahlungen für patentierte technologie.



> Popcorn usw. nochmal 10,50


und wer sich das im kino kauft, ist eh selbst schuld.. 
oder hat einen geldscheisser.

ausserdem sind die portionen auch 10x so groß wie früher..


----------



## Vicblau (12. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Weil jeder Mensch der in ein Kino geht Steuern zahlt in irgend einer Form! Er hätte auch Otto-Normal-Verbraucher schreiben können.



lies die quellen in meinem ersten post durch oO

edit: damit du nicht suchen mußt..
http://www.politik.de/forum/internet/52957-deutschland.html
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-20354204.html


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2011)

Leute es ist wie bei allem es gibt manche die Kaufen sich die Filme oder gehen ins Kino die anderen schauens auf Kino.to oder ziehen sich den.
Manche kaufen sich original Spiele andere ziehen sie sich. 

Über Sinn oder Unsinn zu reden bringt nix.
Die gesellschafft verkommt immer mehr zu 
Ich hab das recht auf alles was es gibt und das Gratis.
oder
Warum soll ich dafür Geld zahlen wenn ichs im Netzt gratis bekomme.
oder
Was soll immer die viele Werbung im Fernsehn. Aber wenn sie statt Werbung was dafür zahlen müssten würdens noch mehr schreien.

Das ist der neue Markt, alles so billig wie möglich oder am besten geschenkt, und dann wundern warum man Hatz4ler wird weil der eigene Betrieb mit seiner Massenproduktion nach China ist damit er die Produkte billiger produzieren kann um zu überleben.

Ich geh auch lieber ins Kino wobei das immer seltener wird weil ich einfach keine Zeit oder Lust habe und Kino.to interessiert mich nicht.
Das mit dem 3D im Kino ist eh 1000mal geiler
War letzten in Kungfu Panda 2 3D mit meinem Patenkind und Schwester saugeil Und dann die leckeren Nachos mit warmer Käsechillisoße hrrrrhhrrrrrr


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> (...)
> Was soll immer die viele Werbung im Fernsehn. Aber wenn sie statt Werbung was dafür zahlen müssten würdens noch mehr schreien.


*hust* GEZ *hust*
Wir müssen bald für den Schei_ ja bezahlen 
Ich schaue mir den Dreck schon lange nicht mehr an!



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich geh auch lieber ins Kino wobei das immer seltener wird weil ich einfach keine Zeit oder Lust habe und Kino.to interessiert mich nicht.
> Das mit dem 3D im Kino ist eh 1000mal geiler
> War letzten in Kungfu Panda 2 3D mit meinem Patenkind saugeil


3D soll ja nicht so der bringer sein, vorallem kenne ich jemanden, der 3D überhaupt nicht sehen kann!
Aber mit dem neuen Potter tue ich mir das auch mal an.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

Vicblau schrieb:


> lies die quellen in meinem ersten post durch



Brauche ich nicht in Deutschland wundert mich nichts ich zahl ja auch auf die Steuer ne Steuer!


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> *hust* GEZ *hust*
> Wir müssen bald für den Schei_ ja bezahlen
> Ich schaue mir den Dreck schon lange nicht mehr an!
> 
> ...



zu1
 Ich schau auch fast kein Fernsehn mehr der läuft meist nur nebenbei mit kommt eh nur noch *zensur* drann. Gez zahlst du mommentan noch nur für die öffentlich Rechtlichen die Privaten sollen aber nachrucken das stimmt.

zu2
Jo weiß ich mein bester Kumpel hat allgemein kein 3D sehvermögen, also der sieht auch im realen Leben kein 3D.(kein plan wie das geht)


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> zu1
> Ich schau auch fast keine Fernsehn mehr kommt eh nur noch ******* drann. Gez zahlst du mommentan noch nur für die öffentlich Rechtlichen die Privaten sollen aber nachrucken das stimmt.


 Ich muss dann für die öffentlich-rechtlichen bezahlen, schaue aber gar kein Fernsehen, aber ich muss dann bezahlen und heute werde ich von der GEZ ausspioniert!



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> zu2
> Jo weiß ich mein bester Kumpel hat allgemein kein 3D sehvermögen, also der sieht auch im realen Leben kein 3D.(*kein plan wie das geht*)


 Bei mir auch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Neox (12. Juli 2011)

Oh also das hört sich von denen echt.... naja ich sag mal mutig an.

Ist es aber für mich als kleiner Mann verboten jetzt dort Filme zu gucken. Ich werde keine runterladen, sondern nur gucken. Wäre dass verboten ?


----------



## utakata (12. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Statement lese, bekomme ich das eiskalte Kotzen. Wie kann man nur so einen larmoyanten Dreck dahin klatschen? Der böse, böse Staat. Die kriminellen Unternehmen. Die scheiß Publisher. Wie können die es auch nur wagen, ihre Filme nicht zu verschenken oder DVDs zu spät zu veröffentlichen. Ich bin betroffen und traurig ... Die Grammatik sagt alles.
> 
> Die einzigen Kriminellen sind die Betreiber von Kino.to. Ich ich freue mich schon, die Penner im Knast schmoren zu sehen. Gerieren sich als neuartiger Robin Hood und haben durch ihren Raub selbst mehrere Millionen einkassiert.
> 
> Einige Kommentare hier sind auch unter aller Kanone. Alle sollen gefälligst umsonst arbeiten? Nur zu, dann macht es selber auch für lau. Achso, ihr habt noch nie im Leben was getan? Sozialismus ist ja so süß, wenn man vom Staat oder Mutti lebt.



Bin ich voll & ganz deiner Meinung. Aber der zweite Absatz ist auch nicht gerade freundlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Happy Verallgemeining!
> 
> Ein wenig über deinen Tellerrand kannst du doch schauen, oder nicht. aber du bist ja nicht der einzige hier, der das so undifferenziert sieht. Die Qualität des Bildes ist doch nicht für jeden einen Grund eine Grundsatzentscheidung zu treffen, ob man es guckt oder nicht. Dann kann man auch keine gekauften DVD mit alten Filmen aufm großen Fernseher mehr gucken. Monty Python - good bye. Da solltest du/ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.
> 
> ...



Ich differenziere ganz klar zwischen einer Qualität die ich mir ansehe (DVD aufwärts) und einer Qualität die ich mir nicht ansehe (Streams oder schlechte DivX Dateien a la Kino.to.). Das ist die Grundsatzentscheidung die ich getroffen habe so wie du es nennst.
Das Ganze hat absolut nichts damit zu tun dass es Klassiker gibt wie Monty Python, die andere Maßstäbe haben und deren Quellenmaterial natürlich weniger hergibt für BluRay oder ähnliches. (Selbst diese Dinge und Serien sind aber immer noch als DVD Welten besser als diese Streams).

Und ja ich verstehe ja wenn du sagst, dass "ALLE digitalen Medien sind aufgrund ihrer Kompressionsverfahrung Mist" sind - wir sind aber in einem Bereich angekommen wo es möglich ist, Quellmaterial so zu digitalisieren dass kein sichtbarer Unterschied mehr besteht zum Original. Ich bin ich nenns mal semiprofessioneller Musiker (spiele selbst mehrere Instrumente, bin Dirigent und arrangiere Musik) und nutze daher privat eher hochwertige Komponenten (Verstärker, Kopfhörer usw.). Wenn ich eine durchaus komprimierte 320kbps MP3 höre kann ich aber nur in Einzelfällen bei schlecht komprimierbaren Inhalten noch einen Unterschied feststellen zur (SA)CD - für den Hausgebrauch an Musik (Auto, Wohnung mit Mittelklasseboxen) sind hier 160kbit völlig ok.


Ach noch was zu der GEZ Thematik:
Ich besitze selbst weder einen Fernseher noch ein Radio (da ich den Inhalt dieser medien zu 98% für geistigen Dünnschiss halte) und habe somit auch nichts bei der GEZ gemeldet.
Alle paar Jahre kommt so ein toller GEZ Mann klingeln, glaubt mir das natürlich nicht und ich führe ihn wohlwollend durch die Wohnung. Dann verlässt der Mann völlig perplex mein Haus nicht verstehend, wie man ohne TV überleben kann 
Schade, dass jetzt glaub ich auch internetfähige Geräte reinfallen, dann wars das wohl mit seinem blöden Gesicht...


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Juli 2011)

Scheiß auf Gema, GVU und Gez das sind die wahren verbrecher.

KinoX.to weiter so, die Augen aufs große und den großen aufs Auge!!!


----------



## skuttner (12. Juli 2011)

IMO ist es eigentlich so einfach:
WENN der service stimmt sind die absolute mehrheit an menschen auch bereit einen fairen preis zu zahlen!
klar wird es immer einige wenige geben die sich alles (egal ob filme, musik, games) "raub"-kopieren, aber das werden auch noch so harte/dumme kopierschutzmaßnahmen (bsp. AC2) nicht ändern, im gegenteil...

warum gibt es keine kino-karte die man gegen eine jährliche gebühr bekommt, mit der man so oft man will ins kino gehn kann? 
ich würd so eine karte wahrscheinlich sofort holen, ich mein dieses modell gibts ja im grunde schon und heißt NETFLIX (äußert erfolgreich, leider noch nicht in D erhältlich soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Aufpassen (12. Juli 2011)

Kinox.to ist zurzeit einfach nur überlastet, aufgrund der großen Nachfrage.


----------



## Herb_G (12. Juli 2011)

Derzeit ist es noch möglich, keine GEZ Gebühr zu zahlen. Es reicht aber aus, ein internetfähiges Gerät zu besitzen, um zahlen zu müssen. Das fällt dann unter "neue Medien" und kostet 5,76 €. 
Derzeit ist der Maximalbetrag 17,98 € (ab einem Fernseher, zusätzliche Geräte sind damit inbegriffen). Ab 2013 wird das System aber standardisiert. Jeder Haushalt zahlt einmal Gebühr, ob nun Gerät vorhanden, oder nicht. Das heißt die Drückerkolonnen der GEZ können nach Hause gehen. Dadurch das es dann keine Ausnahme mehr geben wird, ist ein höherer Ertrag zu erwarten. Die Höhe der zukünftigen Gebühr ist noch nicht festgelegt, soll die derzeitige Höchstgebühr von 17,98 € aber nicht übersteigen. Das öffentliche Fernsehen ist durch die Festlegung der Zahlung "ohne Ausnahme" somit einem Kultur- und Bildungsgut gleichgestellt, die öffentlich getragen werden.

D.h. jeder der hier postet und nicht mehr zur elterlichen Hausgemeinschaft zählt, zahlt also mindestens 5,76€.


----------



## Sickpuppy (12. Juli 2011)

Herb_G schrieb:


> D.h. jeder der hier postet und nicht mehr zur elterlichen Hausgemeinschaft zählt, zahlt also mindestens 5,76€.



Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Keinen Fernseher und Radio zu besitzen reicht nichts aus.


----------



## skuttner (12. Juli 2011)

im grunde gibts kein wirkliches problem mit gez, aber was sich auf jeden fall ändern MUSS:
ALLES was ard und zdf produzieren (was also wir alle bezahlen) muss um internet für jeden frei verfügbar sein, und das nicht nur für eine woche, sondern für IMMER...

dass das irgendwelche verleger einfach verhindern konnten ist ein skandal.


----------



## Herb_G (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Gemeinschaft das Fernsehen bezahlt, dann muss das Fernsehen jeglicher Kontrolle seitens der Politik entzogen sein. Die Einmischung die hier in der Vergangenheit stattgefunden hat , um kritische Intendanten und Journalisten abzusägen (z.B. ZDF Schächter/Bender) war und ist meiner Meinung nach gesetzeswidrig. Einer Lierhaus dagegen für die Präsentation von auf Kugeln abgedruckten Zahlen 450.000€ pro Jahr in den Allerwertesten zu schieben... naja, damit wären wir wieder beim Geschacher und der Vetternwirtschaft von denen Deutschland korrumpiert ist. Um es mit den Worten von Georg Schramm zu sagen...  Nächstes Thema


----------



## Spookryder (12. Juli 2011)

Hmm naja wenn es mal gescheite möglichkeiten gäben würde das ganze auch (Legal schauen zu können) dann gäbe es diesen ganzen täarra nicht, doch so hat sich die Filmindustrie doch nen eigenes Bein gestellt und sind im endeffekt selbst schuld das es so ist.

Würden sich mal gescheite Dienste anbieten das man sich die Filme als alternative auch als Stream anschauen kann, wäre sehr schön und glaub es gäbe eine menge leute die das auch nutzen würden aber da es quasi im moment nur Maxdome mit nem wirklich misserablen angebot gibt, sind keine Alternativen da.

Was ist zum Beispiel mit Menschen die Beruflich im Ausland sind und sich gern mal nen Film im Kino in der Muttersprache ansehen würden, doch diese möglichkeiten gibt es nicht, daher könnten sie doch das zumindest als bezahl stream ins netz setzen.

Und da die ganzen neuen Filme sowieso innerhalb von paar stunden im netz irgendwo als stream zu finden sind, könnte die Filmindustrie da ja mal was dagegen machen, aber sie bekommen wohl echt zuviel geld in den Ars.. geschoben und wird von den Staaten sogar noch unterstützt.

Politiker und die Filmindustrie sollten sich mal gedanken machen wie Hinterher sie mit ihrer Konservativen einstellung sie überhaupt sind.


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da steckt eine Behörde dahinter. Jetzt wird protokolliert, wer auf solche Seiten geht.



Kannst du diese Annahme irgendwie beweisen?


----------



## Herb_G (12. Juli 2011)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Blizzard23*
> ...


Da steckt die GEZ dahinter. Sie gleichen ab, ob der Haushalt der zur IP gehört auch einen Fernseher angemeldet hat, wenn ja, dann erstatten Sie einem die Differenz aus 17,98 und 5,76 zurück, weil man den Fernseher ja offensichtlich nicht mehr nutzt.


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da steckt eine Behörde dahinter. Jetzt wird protokolliert, wer auf solche Seiten geht. Irgend wann schnappt die Falle zu.



Glaubste ja wohl selber nicht! Die können keinen verknacksen weil man auf eine Internetseite gegangen ist!
Dann könnte man die URL genausogut mit tinyurl (heißt das so?) kürzen und dann irgendwelchen leuten geben die dann auch "ausversehen" da drauf gehen, da sie es nicht wissen.


----------



## Herb_G (12. Juli 2011)

Die ganze Situation ist einfach suboptimal.
Filmehersteller haben einerseits den "Kreislauf" in der Reihenfolge Kino, DVD-Verleih, DVD Verkauf, Fernsehen. Spätestens ab Fernsehen aber ist, zumindest nach geltendem Recht in z.B. Österreich eine legale Kopie erlaubt. Ausserdem wird ja seitens der Gesellschaften auch eine Gebühr auf jedes Kopiergerät wie auch den Kopieträger erhoben, was ja eigentlich einer Legalisierung ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt gleich kommt, nur tut es das nicht überall, also eigentlich eine illegale Gebühr oder unfreiwillige Subvention.
Weiterhin wollen Sie aber gerne laufend melken, d.h. den Film nicht sozusagen gewinntechnisch "abschreiben", wenn er das Stadium öffentliche Ausstrahlung erreicht hat, sondern weiterhin den Daumen drauf haben.
Der Kreis wurde früher von Raubkopierern erst ab dem Stadium DVD-Verleih durch Kopien umgangen, heutzutage geschieht das teilweise sogar schon im Vorfeld vor der Kinoausstrahlung, oder spätestens ab Releasedatum in den Kinos.
Ein heutiges Problem ist leider, dass sich in einigen Köpfen das Denken breit gemacht hat, ein gerechter Preis sei die Summe Null. Das sind sehr oft die, die gerne "zu teuer" und "diese Verbrecher" schreien, in Wahrheit aber auch nichts zahlen würden, wenn es deutlich günstiger wäre, solange es eine Möglichkeit zum Umgehen gäbe.
Ein weiteres ist die unterschiedliche Anschauung Unternehmen/Verbraucher. Ein Unternehmen will am Besten jedes mal bei Konsum seiner Leistung (Film) Geld sehen, der Verbraucher will nur einmal für eine Leistung zahlen.
Die Lösung wäre also zumindest online eine Art Steam-Video-Stream Account. Monatliche Gebühr oder Einzelfilm mit fairem Preis, ein Anschauen von Filmen die derzeit im Kino laufen, müsste ebenfalls möglich sein und halt durch eine preisliche Differenz unterschieden werden. Dazu müsste man aber alle Firmen unter einen Hut bringen, sonst bräuchte man soviel Accounts wie Filmanbieter. Ausserdem - wer kuckt dann noch Prime-Time-Movies - man müsste das Fernsehen mit ins Boot holen. Die Medienlandschaft muss und wird sich auf jeden Fall ändern. Mir wär´ja am Liebsten, wenn die Leute einfach weniger am Rechner/Fernsehr Zeit verbringen, dann könnte man sich nämlich mit viel dringenderen Problemen beschäftigen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da steckt eine Behörde dahinter. Jetzt wird protokolliert, wer auf solche Seiten geht. Irgend wann schnappt die Falle zu.


 seit wann ist der besuch einer internetseite, die mit offensichtlich urheberrechtsverletzungen wirbt, strafbar? und von wegen deiner "behörde". anstiftung zu einer straftat oder, wenn die contentindustrie selber so ein angebot als honeypot ins netz stellen würde, keine strafe, da keine straftat.

und solange es keine gesetzlich eindeutige regelung für das ansehen von streams gibt, wird auch nichts verfolgt. was tönte man kürzlich noch auf seiten der gvu, man wolle auf verfolgung gegen nuzter von kino.to verzichten? doof nur, das dies gar nichts mit wollen zu tun hat. die gvu hat das ganze lediglich besser klingen lassen, weil sie genau wissen, das sie mit solchen klagen lediglich das gegenteil erreichen.

zum thema, wozu die seite wiederbeleben, angst das das geld ausgeht? offensichtlich. mit userfreundlichkeit und rebbellischem verhalten dürfte das ganze herzlich wenig zu tun haben. wer sowas nutzt und damit unterstützt, der schubst auch kleine enten ins wasser. es gibt wesentlich "vernünftigere" alternativen, wenn man, aus welchen gründen auch immer, nicht gewillt ist sich seine medien zu kaufen.

edit//
stehen die server der gvu immer noch unter ddos? da hat aber jemand ausdauer, auch wenn das ganze keinen praktischen nutzen hat.


----------



## Do Berek (12. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Jaja, die Kino.to-Betreiber sind die Robin Hoods dieser Welt, die der pösen, pösen Filmindustrie in den Hintern tritt.
> 
> Aber selbst Sportwagen fahren und illegal Millionen scheffeln...
> 
> ...


 

Deswegen mach ich mir kein schlechtes Gewissen,hab Casino Royale im Kino gesehen und auch die DVD samt Nachfolger...


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Juli 2011)

Herb_G schrieb:
			
		

> @CoXxOne Deine Eltern scheinen so viele Gema, GVU und GEZ Gebühren gezahlt haben zu müssen, dass ein funtkionierendes Gehirn für den Nachwuchs nicht mehr drin war!?



Danke ist schon gemeldet. Diskusitionen sind schon ok, aber persönliche Angriffe nicht mein Niveau.

Du scheinst dich nicht so großartig damit auszukennen?

Die GEMA ist nicht nur ein Verein der die Rechte der Künstler wahrt. Sondern eine gnadenlose abzock maschinerie die jeden Kleinveranstalter Geld aus der Tasche Leibern will.

Die GEZ ist auch so ein verein, ich persönlich möchte nicht für Leistungen wie  Radio oder öffentlich rechtliche bezahlen, wenn ich sie nicht in anspruch nehme. 
Und für Internet zahle ich schon bei meinem Anbieter, was ich finde mehr als genug ist.


Allgemein vertrete ich die Meinung freie Medien für alle.


----------



## Herb_G (12. Juli 2011)

> @CoXxOne  Scheiß auf Gema, GVU und Gez das sind die wahren verbrecher. KinoX.to weiter so, die Augen aufs große und den großen aufs Auge!!!
> 
> Allgemein vertrete ich die Meinung freie Medien für alle.


Gema, GVU und GEZ haben vollkommen unterschiedliche Funktionen, die Du nicht über einen Kamm scheren kannst. So ist die Gema z.B. ein Unternehmen, dass die Rechte an den "Produkten" von Künstlern/Gesellschaften hat, schützt und vertreibt, die GEZ kassiert öffentliche Gebühren ein. Die Gema ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, keine Frage. Sie sichert aber unter anderem die Einkünfte der Künstler, die freiwillig zur Gema gehen. Wenn Du also propagierst "freie Medien für alle" und im gleichen Atemzug sagst "KinoX.to weiter so" gehst Du ja nicht gegen diese Vereinigungen an, sondern das was dahinter steht, nämlich denjenigen, der eine Leistung erstellt hat und dafür etwas verlangt. Du willst also nicht kostenlosen Zugang zu den Sendern, sondern zu den Inhalten. Die stammen meist nicht von den Sendern und die Inhalte von KinoX.to sind wie der Name schon sagt - Filme. Somit ist das was Du anstrebst Konsum ohne zu zahlen - und nachdem das so gesehen eigentlich nicht funktioniert, weil es sonst nichts zu konsumieren gäbe, wenn dem Aufwand der Produktion keine Einnahmen mehr gegenüber stehen - reine Utopie. 
Mit der Einstellung landen  wir bei Star Trek und der Föderation. An sich ja auch kein schlechter  Grundgedanke. Das lässt sich aber nur durchführen, wenn jeder zum Wohl  der Allgemeinheit arbeitet und nichts für seine Leistung verlangt, eine  geldlose Gesellschaft. Geh doch morgen mal zu Deinem Arbeitgeber und  melde den Verzicht auf Dein Gehalt an, dass klappt wahrscheinlich. Spätestens wenn Du aber am selben Tag im Einzelhandel Dein Abendessen einfach so  mitnehmen willst, weil Du ja für die Gemeinschaft geleistet hast, kann  ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht mehr funktioniert. Nennt sich Diebstahl. Ist bei geistigem Eigentum nicht anders, gibt nur ein paar Leute die das nicht sehen, weil Daten so immateriell sind, bis auf den Datenträger. Deswegen habe ich auch mit meinem einen Satz der Dir so gut gefallen hat Deine Weitsicht bewundert und tue dies immer noch.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2011)

Ja im Grundgedanken nicht schlecht, aber Kino.to hat nicht nur Filme bzw neue Filme geboten, sondern auch ganze Staffeln von Sendungen, die auch im free tv gelaufen sind. (ich hätte mir diese jetzt einzeln mit meinem festplattenrecoder aufzeichnen können, oder ich nutze eine virtuelle speicherplattform um dort die folgen abrufen zu können.)

Kino.to hat keine illegalen Sachen begannen, wie gesagt befinden wir uns hier in einer Grauzone, und solange es keine gesetzte gibt sind sie auch vorläufig im recht.
Zugegebenermaßen: wäre die Seite klein geblieben, hätte sie keinen gestört, aber sobald das Gefühl auftritt das sich jemand anders als der Autor massiv daran bereichert, wird geklagt weil die Angst da ist  jemand könnte zu kurz kommen.

Klar das die 2 anderem in keinem Bezug zu dem obig genannten stehen, Meiner Meinung nach sinnt das aber auch Verbrecher!


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm, aber nicht mit dem kompletten Inhalt, oder? Also von Kino.to


----------



## RayasVati (13. Juli 2011)

Ich geh lieber ins Kino...Qualität zählt


----------



## rept.jah (13. Juli 2011)

Die Macht der Gegenorganisationen und Justiz so zu provozieren ist in der Tat etwas dümmlich und sich als "harmlose Webseitenbetreiber" quasi gemeinnützig und freiheitlich orientiert darzustellen während man sich bereichert ist Augenwischerei.

Vielleicht war das ganze Angebot, quasi Piraterie für die Massen, einfach ein Bisschen zu dreist.


----------



## Kev95 (13. Juli 2011)

KinoX.to schrieb:
			
		

> Legends may sleep, but they never die.


Der Spruch ist sehr gut und extrem wahr. 
Kino.to wird nie untergehen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt was da noch passiert...


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juli 2011)

Jaa, klar, der Link muss natürlich entfernt werden. 
Wo ist denn da die Forenregel für? Sollte man vielleicht auch mal über 'ne Änderung nachdenken..


----------



## OctoCore (13. Juli 2011)

Ach ja... dieses pubertäre Geblubbere auf der Seite kann man ja eh knicken. Hach, was sind die subversiv... gegen den bösen Staat und die böse, geldgeile Filmindustrie. 
Da könnte man doch glatt meinen, dass solche Seiten ihren sozialen Auftrag darin sehen, den unterprivilegierten Usern die hohe Filmkunst kostenlos zukommen zu lassen und versehentlich erzielte Werbeeinnahmen an "Brot für die Welt" spenden.

Es ist wohl eher so, dass man eine schöne Geldmaschine wie Kino.to nicht einfach brachliegen lassen kann. Vor allem, weil sie jetzt wirklich _jeder_ kennt. Danke, GVU und Medien, für die wirklich geile Werbung.


----------



## Bull56 (13. Juli 2011)

also ich komme permanent nicht auf kinox.to drauf. könnte es sein das mein provider die seite gesperrt hat?

wenn ich auf enter kliche wird eine sec geladen und dann kommt whitescreen...

der satz bei der seite ist echt pubertär...


----------



## OctoCore (13. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ist wegen des großen Andrangs kein Durchkommen. 
Also ich habe keine Probleme, an die Seite zu kommen und diese grobe Userverarschung im Sinne von "Friede, Freiheit, Freibier für alle" selbst zu lesen.


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2011)

Vor drei Jahren hab ich ne Verwarnung bekommen weil ich fragte ob kino.to offline ist. Und jetzt wird die neueröffnung fast gefeiert


----------



## Nixtreme (13. Juli 2011)

also ich muss sagen, das tolle an diesen ganzen streamingdiensten ist nicht, dass man alles mögliche für lau bekommt....sondern, dass man jederzeit alles bekommen kann wann immer man als user das will. und genau an der stelle  sollte die industrie mal ansetzen und neue pfade  erkunden! Ich wäre z.b. liebend gerne dazu bereit werbung und einen kleinen obulus in kauf zu nehmen wenn ich dafür jede folge  einer serie gucken könnte wann immer ich bock dazu hab und nicht wann der sender das für richtig hält! Wirklich umsetzen tut das aber bisher leider nur southpark.de


----------



## Niza (13. Juli 2011)

Die Qualität ist bei gekauften Filmen immer besser 5.1 Sound und etc.
oder Sogar Full HD

Die Film - Qualität von solchen Seiten ist einfach schrecklich.

Mal schauen was daraus wird!

Ich bleibe bei Original DVDs und Blu Ray!
Habe auch ein 5.1 System

Aber wenn eine Seite stirbt kommt bestimmt eine neue
usw.
So ist das Internet eben!

Oder ein Racheakt von irgendwelchen Häckern die den Server xY wieder knacken oder Larmlegen


----------



## Baer.nap (13. Juli 2011)

Noch nie diese seiten benutzt ich kauf mir lieber das original für die sammlung


----------



## Medcha (14. Juli 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Vor drei Jahren hab ich ne Verwarnung bekommen weil ich fragte ob kino.to offline ist. Und jetzt wird die neueröffnung fast gefeiert


 Ich weiß, was du meinst. Aus meiner Sicht geht das gar nicht. Hier geht es um eine Grundsatzdiskussion, wie man mit Dingen und deren Wert umgeht. Aber leider hast du ja damals was "illegales" gefragt. Zensur ist das. Ich finde die PCGH sollte sich da raushalten - und mittlerweile scheint das ja auch so. Solange keine Sachen auftauchen, die der PCGH wirklich Probleme bringt. Immerhin kann man sich ja auf seine Grundrechte berufen.
Dass die Diskussionen darum nun nicht mehr von PCGH-Admins abgehackt werden, finde gut und der Sache angemessen.


----------



## Medcha (14. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich so weit, daß ich kein Problem damit habe, soviel für ein Pärchen Standlautsprecher zu investieren.


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass dann alle Komponenten entsprechend hochwertig sein müssen. Der Raum sollte auch gut sein, Oberflächen, Größe, Verortung der LS. Nur kann da KEINE Soundkarte mithalten und sobald du einen PC einsetzt ist das alles hinfällig, da das Signal nicht annähernd so gut ist wie, das was die LS und eine entsprechende analoge! Endstufe brauchen.

"Gehen" tut alles, nur Sinn macht es nicht immer.


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2011)

interessanter Artikel:

Nutzer von kino.to gehen überdurchschnittlich oft ins Kino... | Telepolis


----------



## BrainChecker (17. Juli 2011)

jetzt muss ich hier auch mal meinen senf hinzugeben 

Kino.to war ein Rotz (nicht nur wegen der ****** Qualität ) und für mich definitiv schon längst keine Grauzone mehr.
Wer Filme schauen will kann auch dafür zahlen, oder muss sich nunmal auf unser erbärmliches deutsches Fernsehprogramm verlassen.
Wer TV-Serien runterläd, weil er keinen Bock auf 2.5h Werbung je Folge hat, oder einfach in dieser Zeit arbeitet, naja...aber überhaupt nichts zahlen ???
Irgendwoher muss das Geld für die neuen Blockbuster ja kommen ! wer dann über miserable Fortsetungen meckert....man muss sie ja nicht ansehen und damit unterstützen.
Allerdings muss ich für mich sagen, dass unser Rechtssystem in dieser Hinsicht wirklich am _________ (nach bildungsgrad ausfüllen ) ist. 
Wer Filme streamt ohne zu zahlen begibt sich rechtlich nur in eine Grauzone, aber wer Filme dann ehrlich kauft und damit die Industrie unterstützt und diese dann rippen will um sie mobil ansehen zu können oder um einfach kein nerviges Laufwerksgeräusch zu haben, begeht eine Straftat (kopierschutz).....
Ist das vielleicht fair 
Übrigens beobachte ich diesen Threat mit Schmunzeln : Hier diskutieren die größten Anhänger von Streaming- und (bestimmt auch) Download-Sites ohne einen Anschiss, während mein Threat neulich, in dem ich nach einer software zum Verwalten von DVD-Images gefragt hatte, sofort energisch geschlossen würde (!!)....
GEHT´s NOCH ?


----------



## Xion4 (17. Juli 2011)

BrainChecker schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich hier auch mal meinen senf hinzugeben
> 
> Kino.to war ein Rotz (nicht nur wegen der ****** Qualität ) und für mich definitiv schon längst keine Grauzone mehr.
> Wer Filme schauen will kann auch dafür zahlen, oder muss sich nunmal auf unser erbärmliches deutsches Fernsehprogramm verlassen.
> ...



Bitte kino.to nicht nur auf Filme reduzieren, denn da stimme ich zu, diese sollten bezahlt werden. Bei TV-Serien seh ich es etwas anders. Hulu.com macht vor wie es sein kann und auch funktioniert, einen solchen Dienst vermisse ich in Deutschland, speziell mit der Option oroginal syncro zu schauen.


----------



## BrainChecker (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ich das bei serien nicht so ernst nehme....die kommen ja schließlich sowieso im fernsehen


----------



## ZET (17. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe das bei Serien selbst nicht so eng wie bei Filmen,
schaue mir öfters mal welche an wenn ich unterwegs bin.
Da ich keine Lust habe immer die DVD´s von zuhause mitzunehmen
finde ich Seiten wie Kino.to recht praktisch.


----------



## til (18. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wiso kosten diese ganzen Filme Geld ???
> 
> Damit werden sie finanziert! Wenn keiner mehr Geld dafür bezahlen würde, dann gäbe es auch keine Filme mehr!


 
o_X und ich soll jetzt die yachten erlesener hollywoodgrößen bezahlen weil meine kinder unbedingt mitreden wollen ? bitte stell doch mal das verhältnis da: zb hat Fluch der Karibik 2 so ca. 750.000.000. Gewinn eingespielt - und nur darum geht es. gewinnmaximierung. und wer einer interessensgruppe ans bein pissen will die ihre 750.000.000 dollar in gefahr sieht  - na holla,da gibts zunder! 
es ist eben nicht der kleine indifilm oder kleinkünstler der hier schreit, keift und klagt -


----------



## user1900 (18. Juli 2011)

Mann inzwischen nerft es hier wenn die Leute die meinen Sie müsten Kino.to oder Konsorten nutzen na dan, viel Spaß mit den Filmen und den Rechnungen die ihr Sicherlich irgent wann bekommt. Ich freue mich über hochauflösende Original Filme und ihr könnt euch mit den ***** Streams begnügen- So What jedem das sein.


----------



## Aufpassen (18. Juli 2011)

Wozu Kino.to, wenn es sowas wie "Video World" gibt wo man sich DVD's, Blue Rays ausleihen kann. 

Kostet 1 Euro & erhalte eine wundervolle Qualität auf meinem TV.


----------



## mf_Jade (19. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Wozu Kino.to, wenn es sowas wie "Video World" gibt wo man sich DVD's, Blue Rays ausleihen kann.
> 
> Kostet 1 Euro & erhalte eine wundervolle Qualität auf meinem TV.


 


user1900 schrieb:


> Mann inzwischen nerft es hier wenn die Leute die meinen Sie müsten Kino.to oder Konsorten nutzen na dan, viel Spaß mit den Filmen und den Rechnungen die ihr Sicherlich irgent wann bekommt. Ich freue mich über hochauflösende Original Filme und ihr könnt euch mit den ***** Streams begnügen- So What jedem das sein.


 
Mehr braucht man nicht sagen oder? Ist schon ziemlich armseelig in nem 360 x 160er Auflösungsfenster versuchen was zu erkennen nur um ein paar Euros zu sparen...


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juli 2011)

Auf kino.to kann ich ebenfalls gerne verzichten, die hätten von mir aus auch weg bleiben können...


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2011)

Man, das ist doch so sinnlos, und vor allem ist es komisch, das sich immer noch welche an solchen Orten Filme anschauen, die kosten doch echt nicht mehr viel im Laden


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Mehr braucht man nicht sagen oder? Ist schon ziemlich armseelig in nem 360 x 160er Auflösungsfenster versuchen was zu erkennen nur um ein paar Euros zu sparen...


 Ich habe letztens:
- Iron Man 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Robert Downey Jr., Don Cheadle, Scarlett Johansson, Gwyneth Paltrow, Sam Rockwell, Mickey Rourke, Samuel L. Jackson, Clark Gregg, John Slattery, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray
- Forrest Gump [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Tom Hanks, Sally Field, Robin Wright, Gary Sinise, Mykelti Williamson, Robert Zemeckis: DVD & Blu-ray

Für je unter 6€ gekauft...
Ach, Forrest Gump hat den Wendecoverbonus!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Juli 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Mehr braucht man nicht sagen oder? Ist schon ziemlich armseelig in nem 360 x 160er Auflösungsfenster versuchen was zu erkennen nur um ein paar Euros zu sparen...



Gibt auch Leute die nur mal in nen Film reinschauen um zu gucken ob es sich lohnt den sich im Kino anzusehen, ja und?

Solange es LEGAL ist ist er mir auch EGAL


----------



## Azimuth (22. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens:
> - Iron Man 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Robert Downey Jr., Don Cheadle, Scarlett Johansson, Gwyneth Paltrow, Sam Rockwell, Mickey Rourke, Samuel L. Jackson, Clark Gregg, John Slattery, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray
> - Forrest Gump [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Tom Hanks, Sally Field, Robin Wright, Gary Sinise, Mykelti Williamson, Robert Zemeckis: DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich den Preisturz bei BDs/DVDs ansieht versteh ich die Argumentation der Kino.to-Nutzer nicht - wie günstig will man es denn bitte noch haben? MM und Saturn hauen jede Woche Filme für 6 - 9 Euro raus (in hervorragender Bild- und Tonqualität), für die Faulen unter uns zieht Amazon da sogar meistens noch mit. Die Serien laufen Tag für Tag in Endlosschleife auf Pro7 und Konsorten und heutzutage haben die meisten Haushalte digitalen Fernsehempfang - der entsprechende Receiver zum Aufnehmen ist heut auch nicht mehr teuer. Dann macht man das wie in guten alten Zeiten bei VHS und nimmt sich alles auf - mein Vater hat alles als Kassetten im Schrank, ich hab alles auf der Platte


----------



## mf_Jade (22. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute die nur mal in nen Film reinschauen um zu gucken ob es sich lohnt den sich im Kino anzusehen, ja und?
> 
> Solange es LEGAL ist ist er mir auch EGAL


 
Gibts bei Maxdome auch. Und um nen Film zu checken ist natürlich ein Telesync mit Handymikrofonaufnahme extrem gut geeignet.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Juli 2011)

Und kurze Zeit später auch wieder Down...


----------



## Niza (10. August 2011)

Hier mal was aktuelles
Kino.to: Die illegalen Erben und Alternativen - GMX


----------



## AeroX (10. August 2011)

Also wenn ich da mal was gucken, sind eh alle links offline


----------



## kühlprofi (10. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wiso kosten diese ganzen Filme Geld ???
> 
> Damit werden sie finanziert! Wenn keiner mehr Geld dafür bezahlen würde, dann gäbe es auch keine Filme mehr!


 
Ja Charlie Harper von 2 and a Half Man braucht ne Gage von 2 Millionen Dollar pro  Sendung


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja Charlie Harper von 2 and a Half Man braucht ne Gage von 2 Millionen Dollar pro  Sendung


 
Jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## postaldude (11. August 2011)

Epischer Satz irgendwie :

Legends may sleep, but they never die


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja Charlie Harper von 2 and a Half Man braucht ne Gage von 2 Millionen Dollar pro Sendung


Aber dafür gibt es halt kein wirkliches Privatleben mehr. Aber bis zu dem Eklat war er jeden Cent wert


----------



## negert (12. August 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber bis zu dem Eklat war er jeden Cent wert



Seht es doch mal so: Er wollte sich halt in die Rolle "einleben" damit er in der Serie noch authentischer wirkt


Ich finde Kino.to eine frechheit gegenüber Zahlenden Kunden. Ich geh vielleicht 1-2x pro Jahr ins Kino. Kaufe mir 2-4 Filme...ergo bin ich jetzt nicht so der Filmliebhaber. Das traurige daran ist ja, dass solche Leute die Kinopreise noch mehr in die Höhe treiben. (weniger Leute gleiche Unterhaltskosten -> mehr Eintritt -> mehr Eintritt noch weniger Leute kommen)


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. August 2011)

negert schrieb:


> Das traurige daran ist ja, dass solche Leute die Kinopreise noch mehr in die Höhe treiben.


 das ist so doch überhaupt nicht richtig. nur eine unsinnige pauschalisierung. ich gehe beispielsweise nie ins kino. warum? weil es zu teuer ist, ich muss ne ganze ecke fahren bis ins nächste kino. mit kfz zwar weitaus günstiger als mit den öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln, mit welchen ich ohnehin nicht ohne weiteres zurückkommen würde nach der spätvorstellung, aber trotzdem immer noch teurer, als der film mir wert ist. wenn ich also einen kinofilm runterlade, schade ich damit niemandem, denn ich hätte den film ohnehin nie im kino angeschaut. darüber hinaus kaufe ich allerdings ab und an mal ne dvd. auch von filmen, die ich vor jahren mal "illegal" auf der platte hatte. zumindest, wenn der film es mir wert ist in die sammlung zu wandern.


----------



## iceman650 (13. August 2011)

@negert: Denkst du etwa Kino würde billiger, wenn mehr Leute ins Kino gingen?
Und dabei sind die Kino.to-Nutzer genau die, die besonders oft ins Kino gehen.

Mfg, ice


----------

